# (2) Snoway controllers



## bad69bird (Dec 13, 2008)

For sale is (2) Snoway controllers. They are both in working condition. I converted over to a wireless deal and no longer need them.

$100.00 each or both for $150 plus the ride.


----------



## bad69bird (Dec 13, 2008)

BUMP...reasonable offers will be considered.


----------



## bad69bird (Dec 13, 2008)

$100 for the pair plus the ride.


----------

